# Solved: whirlpool duet front-loading automatic washer



## sharon11 (Dec 21, 2009)

model# ghw9250ml2
LAST YEAR I HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE WASHER. IT WOULD NOT EVEN COME-ON.
I CONTACTED I GUY AT JACOBY APPLIANCE PARTS AND HE GAVE ME REPAIR WEB-SITE THAT ALL-SO GAVE OUT SERVICE REPAIR MANUALS. I ENDED UP REPARING THE WASHER MYSELF, REPLACING THE CONTROL BOARD. NOW I HAVE A PROBLEM 
WITH MY DRYER AN I NEED TO GET THIS WEB-SITE BACK ON MY COMPUTER!
CAN SOMEONE COME UP WITH THIS WEB-SITE.
SOME HOW I HAVE LOST THIS WEB-SITE.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it this one?
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is the Whirlpool Customer Service website address: http://www.whirlpool.com/custserv/index.jsp

You can register your appliances, obtain owners manuals and service documents, and request warranty service from one of their many authorized service centers.


----------



## sharon11 (Dec 21, 2009)

leroys1000,
eserviceinfo will not let me download any manuals.
any other web-sites, please help me out!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the model number (ghw9250ml2) you gave is for the washer, but you say that you have a problem with the dryer now. Anyway, try this (you may have to copy & paste the link):

http://adcxns1.whirlpool.com/Service/SrvTechAdm.nsf/2cd44500d572193285256a45004fd9d6/eab852a13fbc842085256aa200643dd6/$FILE/Duet%20Job%20Aid.pdf


----------

